# 1st Canine Freestyle Leg for Risa



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

This year, we finally were able to film for the WCFO Spring Video Competition. While I found out the results a month ago, it wasn't until today that we got our score breakdowns and Ris' first ribbon.







Risa now has one leg towards her Beginners title in WCFO Freestyle! We only need two legs for the title and I'm hoping that, with our entry for the Summer Competition, we'll get our Beginner title this year. Most of the judges commented on Ris' wonderful attention during the routine--which makes me VERY proud.























Risa with her first ribbon!


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

Congrats Risa

Vikki


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That is awesome Jaimie and Risa!!! 

Risa is one lucky pup to have you as her mom!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

AWESOME!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Mr. Frodo is sooo proud!!!!!!








What a great job you're doing with her!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

What other smilie could I use???


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you! That's a huge accomplishment!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

AMAZING! GOOOOOO Montessori Risa! And Jamie too!

Heck, I couldn't do the routine WITHOUT a dog.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

congrats Risa


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congrats to you two!







Montessori Risa indeed, lol!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

That's awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Congratulations!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Thank you all. I'm so proud of my Mutt!


----------

